# Achat MacBook Pro lors d'un voyages aux US



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2011)

Hello !

Je pars aux États Unis vendredi pour 10 jours (jusqu'au lundi 28).

je souhaite acheter un MacBook Pro 15" customisé (processeur plus puissant, plus de RAM, plus de DD et écran HD), et évidemment avec clavier français.

Voila mon idée, en arrivant vendredi je créé un compte sur l'apple store US avec mon adresse de location saisonnière, je commande mon MacBook Pro, et je prie pour qu'il arrive sous les 10 jours.

Questions :

Cela posera t il un problème que ma CB soit française ?

L'adresse de livraison sera de toute façon aux US mais qu'en sera t il de l'adresse de facturation ? Puis je choisir une adresse de facturation française si je commande sur l'apple store US ? Cela ne risque t il pas de faire capoter la commande ?

Quid du délai de liraison ? Si je commande le vendredi et que le délai d'expédition est de 2/3 jours quand puis je espérer recevoir ma commande ?

Puis je choisir une livraison en franc et ainsi être sur de pas louper le livreur... ???

Bref, si certains d'entre vous ont fait l'expérience...


----------



## LS Zaitsev (15 Mars 2011)

Tu ne pourras pas choisir de livraison en France sur l'AppleStore US. C'est bien ce que tu demandais quand tu écrivais "en franc" ? :mouais:
Ils te redirigeront sur l'AppleStore FR

Es-tu sûr de pouvoir avoir un clavier FR en achetant aux US ? J'en doute fortement.
Quand bien même tu l'achèterais au Québec (si t'es pas loin de la frontière par exemple), ce n'est même pas le même clavier qu'ici.

Je pense que la carte bancaire ne posera aucun problème. A condition que ça soit une "vraie" (Visa, Mastercard), pas un truc de kikoo Bagoo 17 ans je sais pas quoi. 

En ce qui me concerne j'ai déjà pu acheter sur le net, au Canada sur des sites Canadiens, avec ma CB de LaPoste et me faire livrer à Ottawa quand j'y séjournais.

Ce que je te conseille :

>> Aux US, tu achètes ton Mac dans une boutique Apple ou un revendeur agréé (pas dur à trouver), et tu prends un modèle de base en stock, comme ça pas de délai de livraison.
Une fois en France, tu upgrades ta machine à moindre coût en achetant RAM, SSD ou HDD séparément et surtout pas chez Apple qui font payer trop cher ces composants.

Pour l'option HD, s'il n'y en a pas en stock (essayent d'aller dans le Store d'une grande ville), je n'ai pas d'idée.
Est-ce vraiment indispensable pour ton usage ? Sachant que quand on veut réellement une machine mobile, puissante mais pour bosser, je conseille plutôt un MBP 13" sur lequel on branche un écran externe pour les séances de travail. Ou même un 15" (mais ça commence à faire lourd).


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2011)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> Tu ne pourras pas choisir de livraison en France sur l'AppleStore US. C'est bien ce que tu demandais quand tu écrivais "en franc" ? :mouais:
> Ils te redirigeront sur l'AppleStore FR
> 
> Es-tu sûr de pouvoir avoir un clavier FR en achetant aux US ? J'en doute fortement.
> ...


Et le processeur tu l'upgrade comment ? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2011)

Hello et merci pour vos réponses...

L'avantage de l'Apple Store US c'est que tu peux justement choisir un clavier Azerty français !!!

J'ai juste peur du délai de livraison a cause de la customisation...

Effectivement l'upgrade en RAM est moins cher en france, mais un SSD de 256 ou 512 Go reste toujours plus abordable sur l'Apple Store, surtout en dollars, et de toute facon l'écran HD et le processeur plus rapide ne peuvent pas être changé après coup ^^

C'est pour remplacer un Mac Pro, c'est pour ca que je le blinde d'options et que je préfere le quad core du 15" au dual core du 13" 

Je me demande si je peux commander depuis la france ??? Si je le commande aujourd'hui j'aurai quand même peut de chance de le rater non ???


----------



## edd72 (15 Mars 2011)

Et en le commandant dans un AppleStore physique ou APR US? (comme ça tu ne paies qu'à réception -enfin je pense, en tout cas en France je n'ai jamais versé d'arrhes chez les APR)


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> Et en le commandant dans un AppleStore physique ou APR US? (comme ça tu ne paies qu'à réception -enfin je pense, en tout cas en France je n'ai jamais versé d'arrhes chez les APR)



C'est possible ??? De commander et se faire livrer dans un Apple Store US ?


----------



## Matthew (16 Mars 2011)

Pourquoi tu n'appelles pas directement l'apr 1semaine avant pour commander ta machine avec les bonnes options. De sorte que tu ailles le chercher la semaine ou tu es la bas. En tous cas tiens nous au courant, je pense faire la même chose pour un mba prochainement.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2011)

Tu pense qu'on peut commander par telephonne ? Sans rien avancer ?


----------



## AnnC21 (16 Mars 2011)

E-Play a dit:


> Je me demande si je peux commander depuis la france ??? Si je le commande aujourd'hui j'aurai quand même peut de chance de le rater non ???



Ca si tu as déjà ton adresse future c'est pas con 

A condition que ce ne soit pas un hôtel, mais plutôt chez un ami... (si jamais il arrive trop tôt :rateau: )

Sinon oui, peut être le commander à l'Apple Store de NY, il me semble qu'ils peuvent te commander un mac "sur mesure" et l'avoir assez rapidement ! Et au moins pas de soucis s'il arrive trop tôt...


----------



## Matthew (16 Mars 2011)

E-Play a dit:


> Tu pense qu'on peut commander par telephonne ? Sans rien avancer ?



ça ne coute rien d'essayer d'appeler...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2011)

Bon, je reviens de l'apple store...

Mauvaise nouvelle, impossible de se faire livrer un MacBook Pro "customisé" dans un Apple Store, et si je veux le commander sur le net et me le faire livrer sur mon lieu de vacances il faut une carte bleue "US"...

Vous confirmez ???


----------



## NightWalker (20 Mars 2011)

E-Play a dit:


> Bon, je reviens de l'apple store...
> 
> Mauvaise nouvelle, impossible de se faire livrer un MacBook Pro "customisé" dans un Apple Store, et si je veux le commander sur le net et me le faire livrer sur mon lieu de vacances il faut une carte bleue "US"...
> 
> Vous confirmez ???



Malheureusement oui...

_The Apple Online Store U.S. accepts American Express, Discover, MasterCard, and Visa credit, debit, or check cards associated with a billing address within the United States and most United States territories. Click here for more information._


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2011)

Bon, une dernière option apparait :

Un pote m'a dit qu'il était apparemment possible une fois en france de faire changer un clavier Qwerty contre un Azerty.

L'avez vous deja fait ou deja entendu parlé ?


----------



## edd72 (21 Mars 2011)

Si tu regardes bien, tu verras que la découpe de la coque d'un Qwerty-US n'est pas la même que celle d'un Azerty-FR. Ce qui signifie que pour changer le clavier de Qwerty-US vers Azerty-FR, il faut changer toute la coque (unibody!) du bas. Autant dire que ça doit chiffrer dans les 300-500&#8364; 

Qwerty-US http://images.anandtech.com/reviews/mac/macbookair/review/keyboard.jpg (10 touches carrés au dessus de la barre d'espace)
Azerty-FR http://www.newtek.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=62455&stc=1&d=1219945745 (11 touches carrés au dessus de la barre d'espace)
Qwerty-Quebec http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/1333/dsc2745.jpg (Qwerty mais avec la même découpe qu'un Azerty-FR, on peut imaginer un remplacement de touches ici -même si souvent, les prix à la touche sont excessifs -> ~2&#8364; la touche-)


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2011)

Bon....

Et bien le dieu de la pomme était avec moi, j'ai réussi à commander un MacBook Pro et un MacBook Air pour madame sur l'apple store US avec ma CB françaises, j'ai reçu la confirmation de commande, les deux machines sont prêtes à être expédiées !!!


----------



## Padawanlady (23 Mars 2011)

wow ! et tu les fais livrer où? en France?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2011)

Non évidemment livraison aux US sur mon lieu de vacances ;-)


----------



## Tuolumne (23 Mars 2011)

Tiens nous au courant .

Bonne vacances


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2011)

Le MacBook air est parti aujourd'hui, le MacBook pro n'a pas encore été expédie...

Je pars lundi... #stress ^^


----------



## pinklady (26 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,
Je compte également partir à NY la semaine du 4 Avril. Je pensais faire la même chose que toi.
c.a.d, commander un macbook pro 15" 2 ghz - moins boosté que le tien- mais avec un clavier azerty et un ecran haute resolution glossy: il me couterait 1800 usd soit env 1200 eur.
La seule inquiétude que j'ai est la fiabilité du délai de livraison annoncé.
j'attends donc ton retour ...
Merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2011)

Conclusion de l'histoire :

J'ai put rentrer avec le MacBook Air, mais le macbook pro est arrivé après mon départ. Je vais me le faire réexpedier par mon contact la bas.

On va utiliser USPS, c'est apparemment le meilleur moyen pour éviter de payer les frais de douane...


----------



## elamapi (30 Mars 2011)

E-Play a dit:


> Conclusion de l'histoire :
> 
> J'ai put rentrer avec le MacBook Air, mais le macbook pro est arrivé après mon départ. Je vais me le faire réexpedier par mon contact la bas.
> 
> On va utiliser USPS, c'est apparemment le meilleur moyen pour éviter de payer les frais de douane...



Demande à ton contact de sortir le mac de sa boite et de te l'envoyer dans une autre. Tu n'aura aucun frais de douane car il ne sera pas considéré comme "neuf" (genre achat à l'étranger).


----------



## pinklady (30 Mars 2011)

Salut E-Play,

Finalement, quel a ete le delai de livraison entre la date d'achat et la date de livraison ..?
Je pars la semaine prochaine.

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2011)

Il a été commandé le vendredi matin, il est arrivé le mardi a 9h30 à Miami !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h07 ----------




pinklady a dit:


> Salut E-Play,
> 
> Finalement, quel a ete le delai de livraison entre la date d'achat et la date de livraison ..?
> Je pars la semaine prochaine.
> ...



Tu seras ou PinkLady ?


----------



## pinklady (31 Mars 2011)

Salut e-play,
Je serai la semaine dans le connecticut et le we a nyc
Je n'ai toujours pas fait ma commande car j'ai la trouille de ne pas le recevoir une fois sur place - d'autant plus que c'est modele avec clavier azerty -
Qu'en penses- tu stp ?
Merci


----------



## chupastar (31 Mars 2011)

Je pars moi aussi aux US dans le courant du mois de juin.

C'est pas possible de se rendre directement dans un Apple Store sur place de commander un Mac customisé ? Et l'avoir dans les 2/3 jours ?

J'aimerais juste un processeur plus puissant et bien sur un clavier AZERTY, comme il le propose sur l'Apple Store en ligne US je m'imaginais que ça pouvait être facilement trouvable une fois sur place dans un Apple Store classique...

Thanks.


----------



## pinklady (31 Mars 2011)

cela aurait ete tellement plus simple de le commander a NYC et de le recuperer la bas meme quelques jours plus tard mais je doute que cela puisse se faire car j'ai cru comprendre qu'il venait de Chine ou d'ailleurs , n'est ce pas ?

Bref, ce soir, switcher ou ne pas switcher telle sera ma question.

Au passage, une petite question: je cherchais a avoir un macbook pro pour la maison - famille - mais ce que je n'aime pas  c'est regretter mon achat.
Pensez vous que le 15" 2 ghz suffirait avec ecran HI RES et disque ssd + azerty ?
ou dois-je passer au 2.2 ghz pour ne pas avoir a dire " quelle connerie, t'aurais du ajouter 300 euros et tu n'aurais pas eu de probleme-?
pourriez-vous me donner un argument de choc pour faire pencher la balance sur une des 2 solutions ? Sachant que 2500 usd c'est quand meme beaucoup....
je vous remercie par avance pour votre aide decisive

Merci

attention: je suis ne pink ni lady  c'est juste une pomme que j'aime bien...
PS: en ce qui concerne l'OS lion, il va falloir debourser encore quand il sortira ou serai-je consideré comme un beneficiaire automatique ?


----------



## TomLopez (5 Avril 2011)

Du nouveau là dessus E-Play?


----------



## DSG72 (10 Avril 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Avez-vous reçus vos Macs?


----------



## DSG72 (26 Avril 2011)

TomLopez a dit:


> Du nouveau là dessus E-Play?



Partant bientôt aux USA... quelle est la fin de l'histoire pour e-play? PinkLady?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2011)

Salut à tous !

J'ai reçu mon MacBook Pro hier ! Et je n'ai rien eu à payer !!!

Ca m'a couté 58,25 dollars.

La personne qui a récupéré mon MacBook Pro aux US a enlevé sur le carton toutes les étiquettes Apple, et a déclaré que le colis contenait des livres et des photos, et je suis donc passé entre les mailles du filet  Il a mis environ une semaine pour arriver chez moi, il a été livré par la poste.


----------



## Llyod (30 Avril 2011)

Bravo à toi pour ce Macbook pro 

C'est vrai que en ce moment, le dollars est exceptionnelle et ont a envie d'acheter au states. Par contre fait très attention quand ton ami te renvoie ton mac, il aurait du normalement changé la valeur du colis tout en mettant que c'est par exemple un ordinateur d'occasion. Car si dans ton cas, il l'aurait ouvert, il y aurait eu tentative de fraude et je sais plus si tu dois payer une somme astronomique pour la fraude mais aussi les douanes et la tva  ou il le renvoie au mec qui l'a envoyer. 

Par contre c'est sur que tous passe avec USPS, moi même j'ai acheter une cinema display 27" avec une boite de réexpédition au usa, reçu en 5 jours sans rien 

@Pinklady:

Il est impossible d'acheter au usa un mac avec un clavier azerty, ils sont tous en querty.
Après, il faut bien calculer ton cout pour qu'il arrive quand tu es au states


----------



## pinklady (30 Avril 2011)

Salut
Effectivement, j'ai fait le tour de plusieurs applestore y compris celui de NY : aucun n'avait de clavier azerty.
je repars aux US fin Juin. cette fois ci je crois que je vais commander 2 semaines avant mon arrivee pour etre sur de le recevoir une fois sur place.

je vous tiens au courant ...

Best


----------



## Yak is back (1 Mai 2011)

J'ai un cousin qui habite aux USA et doit venir en France. Je compte lui faire une commande d'un Mac Book Pro 13' avec clavier AZERTY

Quid du cordon d'alimentation ? Il est fait pour le 110V ? 

Pour ici il faut acheter un MagSAfe 60W à 79 ? Il n'a pas bonne presse car très fragile.


----------



## edd72 (1 Mai 2011)

Le transfo, comme la plupart des transfo fournis avec des appareils électroniques depuis des années, est 110/220v

Seule la forme de la prise change, et elle est déboitable.

Derrière on retrouve la prise qu'on avait sur notre vieux lecteurs K7, donc rien de très exotique.
Donc si tu veux que ce soit joli, tu rachètes un embout (ça doit pas voler haut), sinon tu utilises un cable basique. Pas besoin de remplacer le chargeur fourni.







Sinon, tu met juste un adaptateur qui change la forme (les chinois vendent ça à moins de 1&#8364;, frais de ports compris).


----------



## Yak is back (1 Mai 2011)

ok merci Edd72


Il me reste plus qu'à connaitre le prix des taxes. Je vais  voir ce que va m'annoncer mon cousin et hop je commande

Dommage cependant que les Mac Book Pro n'aient pas d'écran HD


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2011)

Yak is back a dit:


> ok merci Edd72
> 
> 
> Il me reste plus qu'à connaitre le prix des taxes. Je vais  voir ce que va m'annoncer mon cousin et hop je commande
> ...



Il y a 3 états américains où les sales tax sont à 0% : Oregon, Alaska et Delaware


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2011)

Yak is back a dit:


> Dommage cependant que les Mac Book Pro n'aient pas d'écran HD



Il suffit de prendre l'option, sur le 15" en tout cas


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (1 Mai 2011)

pinklady a dit:


> Salut
> Effectivement, j'ai fait le tour de plusieurs applestore y compris celui de NY : aucun n'avait de clavier azerty.
> je repars aux US fin Juin. cette fois ci je crois que je vais commander 2  semaines avant mon arrivee pour etre sur de le recevoir une fois sur  place.
> 
> ...


C3est vrqiment si i,portqnt un clqvier qzerty?


----------



## Yak is back (1 Mai 2011)

Mon cousin me dit que par contre l'assurance ne concerne que le continent américain. Donc mon Mac Book Pro ne serait pas assuré en France

Pouvez vous me le confirmer ? 
J'ai cru avoir lu sur un vieux post un assurance valable pour le monde entier. Etes vous au courant ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2011)

Yak is back a dit:


> Mon cousin me dit que par contre l'assurance ne concerne que le continent américain. Donc mon Mac Book Pro ne serait pas assuré en France
> 
> Pouvez vous me le confirmer ?
> J'ai cru avoir lu sur un vieux post un assurance valable pour le monde entier. Etes vous au courant ?



C'est faux ce qu'il t'a dit.

L'apple care protection plan est une garantie mondiale.


----------



## Membre supprimé 552042 (1 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

Cela fait quelques temps que je suit ce topic avec un grand interet, en effet j'ai l'intention d'acheter sous peu un MBP, et j'ai en ce moment un ami qui est à L.A jusqu'en Juillet 

Si j'ai bien suivi, possible de commander sur l'Apple Store US avec une CB Visa française, et le clavier AZERTY sur l'ordi, puis de le faire livrer directement chez mon ami à Los Angeles moyennant le paiement des Sales Tax.

Mais ma plus grande inquiétude concerne les frais de douanes pendant le transport USA > France.
Sachant que je n'ai pas très envie de renoncer à l'emballage d'origine, si je le fait réexpédier par UPS, je risque de payer les frais de douanes et la TVA, ce qui n'est donc pas plus intéressant qu'un achat directement en France, c'est bien ça? 

Par contre certains d'entre vous ont évoqués USPS, en passant par là on peut esquiver tout les frais lors du passage à la frontière, même en conservant la boite d'origine à l'interieur du carton de réexpédition? C'est bien ça ou j'ai raté quelque chose? 

Parce que là, même en payant les sales tax + la réexpédition, un achat aux US resterait interessant par rapport à la valeur de l' !

Le service USPS est-il fiable? Même si il y a toujours des risques pendant les transports évidemment?

Et donc d'après ce que vous dites, pour l'alim, il suffit juste de changer l'embout? les embouts des chargeurs d'iPhone peuvent-ils s'adapter sur les tranfo des MBP par exemple?

Merci d'avance, et désolé pour toutes ces questions mais en particulier sur les taxes à la réexpédition je n'ai pas réussi à trouver de réponses claires et précises malgré mes recherches !


----------



## Llyod (1 Mai 2011)

On peut commander sur le store américain avec une certain type de carte, je crois que c'est les mastercard mais il faudrait que tu redemande au mec qui a réussi a commander avec sa carte. 
Si il y a un problème avec ta carte, demande lui de payer avec sa carte et tu lui rembourse la somme en utilisant paypal 
On le répète déjà plusieurs fois, il est impossible de commander un clavier AZERTY au USA, il faudra le changer en France et ca coute très cher car il faut changer de coque unibody.  
Des fois les prix affichées nous sommes extraordinaires par rapport en France mais le store us les prix sont ht et il faut rajouter la taxe de l'etat ou habite ton ami. 

On n'essaye meme pas avec UPS, tu payeras la douane + la tva avec eux 
Par contre avec usps, ca passe souvent bien sur en indiquant une fausse valeur de l'objet bien sur si tu met sur le papier de douane MacBook Pro 1500, tu vas bien sur payer mais si tu met Ordinateur d'occasion avec une valeur de 100, la ca devrai normalement passé (il y a toujours un risque ). Bien sur, ne pas une valeur qui semble irréel.

Après c'est à toi de calculer si il ne faudrait mieux pas l'acheter en France avec un clavier AZERTY.

Oui le service USPS est très viable, je n'arrête pas de faire de grosses commandes au States et tous mes colis sont arrivé en 1 semaine sans rien a payer 

Cela reste a confirmer mais je crois que ca marche vu que la prise jusqu'a l'embout du transformateur est le même pour tous les produits mac.


----------



## Membre supprimé 552042 (1 Mai 2011)

Merci beaucoup pour ces compléments de réponse ! C'est très clair !

Je ne pensais pas que le clavier indiqué comme français en option sur l'apple store online n'était pas du vrai AZERTY (canadien peut-être ?).

Au vu de tout ça, je vais réfléchir, mais je pense que je vais passer commande sur l'AOC Français, même si c'est moins avantageux que l'Apple Store US, c'est moins risqué et compliqué surtout !

Bonne fin de weekend


----------



## Yak is back (1 Mai 2011)

Merci Rickross1 pour l'info

Lloyd pour ce qui est du clavier AZERTY aux US, on ne peut en trouver en store. 
Mais  en commandant online cela semble possible : Voici un lien vers une discussion et un dénommé Mineral a bien eu un clavier AZERTY ->https://discussions.apple.com/thread/2114870?threadID=2114870  (certes cela date de 2009...)


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2011)

Yak is back a dit:


> Merci Rickross1 pour l'info
> 
> Lloyd pour ce qui est du clavier AZERTY aux US, on ne peut en trouver en store.
> Mais  en commandant online cela semble possible : Voici un lien vers une discussion et un dénommé Mineral a bien eu un clavier AZERTY ->https://discussions.apple.com/thread/2114870?threadID=2114870  (certes cela date de 2009...)



Sinon en commandant par téléphone ce serait possible.


----------



## Yak is back (1 Mai 2011)

Rickross, tu me disais que l'Apple Care est une garantie mondiale. Ok.

Par contre c'est mon cousin qui habite aux US qui va le commander et le payer avec sa CB américaine. 

Est ce un souci que la facture ne soit pas à mon nom en cas de problème ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2011)

Yak is back a dit:


> Rickross, tu me disais que l'Apple Care est une garantie mondiale. Ok.
> 
> Par contre c'est mon cousin qui habite aux US qui va le commander et le payer avec sa CB américaine.
> 
> Est ce un souci que la facture ne soit pas à mon nom en cas de problème ?



Non, une fois que le Mac sera enregistré il sera à ton nom. Et quand tu prendra l'apple car (tu as 364 jours à partir de l'achat pour la prendre) elle sera aussi à ton nom


----------



## Yak is back (1 Mai 2011)

Rickross, tu écris "une fois le Mac enregistré il sera a ton nom". Je ne me souviens plus bien car mon Imac est mon 1er mac. Il y a un enregistrement à faire à la mise en route de la machine ?


Je pensais fait prendre l'Apple Care à mon cousin pour bénéficier également du taux de change. 
Mais du coup c'est peut être pas une bonne idée et la dessus, mieux vaut le prendre en France alors même si c'est plus cher.


----------



## NightWalker (1 Mai 2011)

Llyod a dit:


> On le répète déjà plusieurs fois, il est impossible de commander un clavier AZERTY au USA, il faudra le changer en France et ca coute très cher car il faut changer de coque unibody.
> Des fois les prix affichées nous sommes extraordinaires par rapport en France mais le store us les prix sont ht et il faut rajouter la taxe de l'etat ou habite ton ami.


C'est possible de commander en option le clavier "french" sur le store online



sankokkai a dit:


> Je ne pensais pas que le clavier indiqué comme français en option sur l'apple store online n'était pas du vrai AZERTY (canadien peut-être ?).


Pourtant l'option indique bien french ???

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h52 ----------

Si ton cousin est résident aux US, il peut ramener des matériels en France sans être obligé de payer la douane. Mais je pense qu'il y a une date limite d'ancienneté et il faut les déclarer à l'ambassade ou consulat.


----------



## Yak is back (1 Mai 2011)

Question annexe : 

Actuellement le $ est super bas (1=1,4805$). 

Vous achèteriez votre Mac tout de suite aux US ou attendriez cet été et l'arrivée de OS Lion pour le commander là-bas? (quid alors de la parité ???).

Des avis sur la question ?


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (1 Mai 2011)

@Night, Tous les claviers français ne sont pas en azerty. De mon côté je suis en français QWERTY, donc logiquement le "french" US est un clavier QWERTY avec les accents utilisés en français. De même pour l'espagnol US.


----------



## NightWalker (1 Mai 2011)

Atlante a dit:


> @Night, Tous les claviers français ne sont pas en azerty. De mon côté je suis en français QWERTY, donc logiquement le "french" US est un clavier QWERTY avec les accents utilisés en français. De même pour l'espagnol US.



Ah ok... c'et donc juste pour avoir les accents...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2011)

Yak is back a dit:


> Rickross, tu écris "une fois le Mac enregistré il sera a ton nom". Je ne me souviens plus bien car mon Imac est mon 1er mac. Il y a un enregistrement à faire à la mise en route de la machine ?
> 
> 
> Je pensais fait prendre l'Apple Care à mon cousin pour bénéficier également du taux de change.
> Mais du coup c'est peut être pas une bonne idée et la dessus, mieux vaut le prendre en France alors même si c'est plus cher.



Oui quand tu enregistre ton Mac au début tu rentre tes informations personnelles 

Après pour l'apple care, c'est toi qui vois si tu veux payer en même temps le MBP et l'extension de garantie.


----------



## Yak is back (1 Mai 2011)

Merci Rickroos1.

J'ai trouvé des choses sur l'apple store : 

_Où puis-je souscrire l'AppleCare Protection Plan ?_
Selon le produit Apple, l'AppleCare Protection Plan peut être souscrit sur l'Apple Store en ligne, dans les Apple Store et auprès de nombreux Revendeurs Agréés Apple, y compris des fournisseurs de services sans fil. *Apple vous conseille de souscrire l'AppleCare Protection Plan dans votre pays de résidence, car chaque AppleCare Protection Plan est régi par des conditions générales propres au pays ou à la zone géographique où est souscrit le contrat.*


_Quelles sont les options de réparation offertes par l'AppleCare Protection Plan ?_
Les contrats AppleCare Protection Plan pour Mac et iPod comprennent *une couverture mondiale pour les réparations*. Si vous emportez votre matériel Apple en voyage et avez besoin de le faire réparer, vous pouvez soit le déposer dans un Apple Store, soit contacter Apple pour obtenir des informations sur les modalités de dépannage. Le service proposé se limitera aux options disponibles dans le pays où sera effectuée la demande. Les options de service, la disponibilité des pièces et les temps de réponse varient d'un pays à un autre. Pour plus d'informations, veuillez vous reporter aux conditions générales de l'AppleCare Protection Plan.

Il ne me reste plus qu'à savoir pour ce clavier si c'est un VRAI Azerty ou un non comme le semble dire Lloyd. Il n'y a rien de clair sur ce sujet


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (1 Mai 2011)

@Yak: Il n'y a que du QWERTY accentisé en dehors de l'Europe ou en Amérique. L'azerty ça ne s'exporte pas. C'est pire que la Ligue 1.


----------



## Llyod (1 Mai 2011)

sankokkai a dit:


> Au vu de tout ça, je vais réfléchir, mais je pense que je vais passer commande sur l'AOC Français, même si c'est moins avantageux que l'Apple Store US, c'est moins risqué et compliqué surtout !
> 
> Bonne fin de weekend



Oui faut vraiment que tu calcule tous pour voir si c'est plus avantageux de l'acheter la-bas mais pour moi je préfère l'acheté en France si il y a juste 100-200 de difference car le clavier Qwerty us ou québécois c'est chaud 
Je te conseille vivement de l'acheter sur AOC, en plus il ne vérifié pas, pour te dire je me suis acheté un cinema display en février en passant par le store dédié au université de poitiers. 
Reçu en 2 jours, on ne m'a jamais demandé de justificatif 



Yak is back a dit:


> Vous achèteriez votre Mac tout de suite aux US ou attendriez cet été et l'arrivée de OS Lion pour le commander là-bas? (quid alors de la parité ???).



Je te conseillerai de l'acheter tous de suite car on est pas à l'abri d'une nouvelle chute de la bourse 



Yak is back a dit:


> Lloyd pour ce qui est du clavier AZERTY aux US, on ne peut en trouver en store.
> Mais  en commandant online cela semble possible : Voici un lien vers une discussion et un dénommé Mineral a bien eu un clavier AZERTY ->https://discussions.apple.com/thread/2114870?threadID=2114870  (certes cela date de 2009...)



Ouais j'ai lu la conversation, peut-être que avant on pouvais choisir mais je sais que si tu commande avec le store en ligne, c'est un clavier français certes mais en Qwerty et je crois que les touches sont placé différemment. Après je n'ai jamais essayer de les appeller mais d'après on peut avoir un vrai clavier en français. 

C'est pourquoi d'acheter au states c'est bien pour tous les produits sauf les macbook


----------



## Membre supprimé 552042 (1 Mai 2011)

Llyod a dit:


> Oui faut vraiment que tu calcule tous pour voir si c'est plus avantageux de l'acheter la-bas mais pour moi je préfère l'acheté en France si il y a juste 100-200 de difference car le clavier Qwerty us ou québécois c'est chaud
> Je te conseille vivement de l'acheter sur AOC, en plus il ne vérifié pas, pour te dire je me suis acheté un cinema display en février en passant par le store dédié au université de poitiers.
> Reçu en 2 jours, on ne m'a jamais demandé de justificatif
> 
> ...



D'autant plus que moi c'est l'Apple Store de l'université ou je suis VRAIMENT étudiant 
 Mais tu as raison, je vais faire ça !


----------



## Yak is back (2 Mai 2011)

Atlante a dit:


> @Yak: Il n'y a que du QWERTY accentisé en dehors de l'Europe ou en Amérique. L'azerty ça ne s'exporte pas. C'est pire que la Ligue 1.



Ok Atlante, merci pour l'info.

Dans ce cas la question est : est ce très compliqué de passer de l'un à l'autre car en terme de prix la différence taxes US incluses est de 355 tout de même (soit quasi un Ipad2 32 GB US).

Est-ce ingérable d'avoir un Imac AZERTY et un Mac Book Pro QWERTY accentisé sachant que ce dernier me servira pour le net, la retouche de photo pendant mes voyages mais pas de traitement de texte à outrance ?

Toi qui connait ce clavier, tu as du mal à passer de l'un à l'autre ?


----------



## TomLopez (2 Mai 2011)

C'est juste une question d'habitude


----------



## daffyb (2 Mai 2011)

TomLopez a dit:


> C'est juste une question d'habitude



à prendre ou à perdre, c'est selon...


----------



## woulf (2 Mai 2011)

Yak is back a dit:


> Toi qui connait ce clavier, tu as du mal à passer de l'un à l'autre ?




En ce qui me concerne, je travaille depuis 5 ans sur du QWERTY canadien français ou QWERTY US (mon préféré, même si les accents demandent plus de manipulations), et passer de l'un à l'autre, c'est pas un problème.

En revanche, lors d'un récent séjour en France, retourner sur un AZERTY, c'était vraiment un problème, j'avais envie de jeter le clavier azerty en travers de l'écran de l'imac qui l'accompagnait !!!
Le mapping des lettres et des accents, sans parler des q w a z, ça pose des problèmes.
On se fait à tout, mais en ce qui me concerne, ça prendrait un temps de (ré)acclimatation...


----------



## Yak is back (2 Mai 2011)

Merci Woulf pour ton témoignage

Mon cousin doit venir courant lai, je testerai son portable (qui n'est pas un Mac : le vilain ) avec son clavier QWERTY pour me faire une opinion plus précise.

Faire des économies c'est bien mais pas au détriment d'une grosse perte de confort d'utilisation au quotidien


----------



## woulf (2 Mai 2011)

Yak is back a dit:


> Merci Woulf pour ton témoignage
> 
> Mon cousin doit venir courant lai, je testerai son portable (qui n'est pas un Mac : le vilain ) avec son clavier QWERTY pour me faire une opinion plus précise.



Alors, attention, le mapping est légèrement différent sur les claviers des PC par rapport au mapping du mac, pour les accents, les ç et autres à 
Je dirai que c'est un poil plus clair sur un clavier mac que sur un clavier PC, mais un poil seulement


----------



## jub (2 Mai 2011)

sankokkai a dit:


> D'autant plus que moi c'est l'Apple Store de l'université ou je suis VRAIMENT étudiant
> Mais tu as raison, je vais faire ça !



tu es ou au us? jy suis aussi


----------



## DSG72 (2 Mai 2011)

E-Play a dit:


> Salut à tous !
> 
> J'ai reçu mon MacBook Pro hier ! Et je n'ai rien eu à payer !!!
> 
> ...



E-Play, peux tu nous informer en ce qui concerne ton clavier. 
C'est un QWERTY ou un ARZERTY (french) soit bien français que tu as commandé sur l'Apple Store en ligne?

Merci d'avance,


----------



## Yak is back (2 Mai 2011)

DSG72 a dit:


> E-Play, peux tu nous informer en ce qui concerne ton clavier.
> C'est un QWERTY ou un ARZERTY (french) soit bien français que tu as commandé sur l'Apple Store en ligne?
> 
> Merci d'avance,




+1 

Vraiment curieux de connaitre la réponse
Merci d'avance


----------



## Llyod (2 Mai 2011)

Ou sinon dans le pire des cas, tu utilise un clavier bluetooth francais


----------



## daffyb (2 Mai 2011)

Llyod a dit:


> Ou sinon dans le pire des cas, tu utilise un clavier bluetooth francais



ou on sait taper sans regarder son clavier, et dans ce cas, on s'en tape !


----------



## Yak is back (3 Mai 2011)

daffyb a dit:


> ou on sait taper sans regarder son clavier, et dans ce cas, on s'en tape !



Moi je suis pacifiste, je ne tape personne.


Halte à la maltraitance des claviers !!!


----------



## edd72 (3 Mai 2011)

Atlante a dit:


> @Night, Tous les claviers français ne sont pas en azerty. De mon côté je suis en français QWERTY, donc logiquement le "french" US est un clavier QWERTY avec les accents utilisés en français. De même pour l'espagnol US.



Tu as une photo de ce clavier Qwerty French? C'est quoi? Un clavier Français-Quebec comme celui-ci:





Dans ce cas, ce n'est pas vraiment ce qu'on peut appeler "French" mais "French Canadian".

Cette question de "qu'est-ce que le clavier French vendu aux US?" est assez récurrente, certains affirment (dans d'autres topics) que c'est du Azerty-FR mais il serait, en effet, très probable que ce soit du clavier québecois (on reste sur le continent américain).


----------



## TomLopez (3 Mai 2011)

A priori je vais beta-tester lol, je vous tiendrai au courant!!


----------



## Yak is back (3 Mai 2011)

Je viens de discuter avec le service online français par chat.

La personne m'a confirmé que les claviers étaient régionnalisés. En gros si je prends l'option clavier US en France j'aurais un QWERTY, mais si je prends l'option French aux US j'aurais un clavier Canadien adapté (donc QWERTY avec accent)....

Par ailleur le prix du changement d'un clavier QWERTY en AEZERTY est autour des 150&#8364; m'a t'elle dit tout en me donnant la liste des revendeurs près de chez moi afin d'avoir la confirmation du tarif.



J'en ai profité pour lui demandé le prix de la MAJ vers Lion et elle m'a repondu : "il sera de même ordre de prix que pour SnowLeoapard". Elle n'avait pas de date à me donner par contre.


----------



## Membre supprimé 552042 (3 Mai 2011)

jub a dit:


> tu es ou au us? jy suis aussi



Comme je l'ai dis, c'est juste un ami à moi qui est à L.A jusqu'en Juillet.
Aller jarrête le HS !


----------



## Ugooo (3 Mai 2011)

Rah malheur a moi! j'apprend que des parents d'un ami sont a sans francisco jusqu'a la fin de la semaine!

C'est donc confirmé, pas d'azerty trouvable aux states? (jaurai juré lire le contraire sur dautres forums pourtant!)

150 le changement de clavier... ça peut valoir le coup!
Par cntre je croyais que la coque était différente??

Comment savoir le prix des taxes en californie?


----------



## NightWalker (3 Mai 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> 150 le changement de clavier... ça peut valoir le coup!
> Par cntre je croyais que la coque était différente??


La coque est sensible différent. Sur le Qwerty la forme de la touche "Entrée" est très différente de l'AZERTY.



Ugooo a dit:


> Comment savoir le prix des taxes en californie?


Tu peux faire une simulation sur le site d'Apple. Tu t'arrêtes juste au moment de payer


----------



## 8ightman (3 Mai 2011)

Il me semble que j'avais paye 8,5% de taxe sur mon feu iPod touch first gen achete a l'Apple Store de San Francisco donc Californie   Par contre aussi tente par l'achat aux US, je ne sais plus que croire, quel clavier avez vous reçu en prenant l'option French sur l'Apple store online pour un MacBook?


----------



## Ugooo (4 Mai 2011)

En magasin, c'est SUR que c'est impossible? (vu qu'ils repartent à la fin de la semaine, pas possible de commander je pense..)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h25 ----------




NightWalker a dit:


> La coque est sensible différent. Sur le Qwerty la forme de la touche "Entrée" est très différente de l'AZERTY.


Apart le ENTREE, ya quoi qui change? parce que je veux bien faire une concession la dessus si ya que ça:rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h26 ----------

Waw 1628 &#8364; TTC le 15" 2.2ghz ... ça fait rever (et sans tarif education ahah)


----------



## Yak is back (4 Mai 2011)

Ugoo je te conseille simplement d'appeler le magasin agréé Apple le plus proche des chez toi et lui demander le coût d'un changement QWERTY - AZERTY sur un le modèle que tu veux.

Au moins tu sauras ce qu'il t'en coutera si tu n'as pas le Graal AZERTY qu'on recherche tous aux US.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2011)

Je re précise quelques détails :

- Il est impossible de commander une machine "francisée" dans un Apple Store. En tout cas la ou je me trouvais, le vendeur m'a bien expliqué qu'il fallait soit acheter les machines en stock (config de base, qwerty US) soit rien du tout.

- Il faut THÉORIQUEMENT une CB américaine pour commander sur l'Apple Store US, cependant, je pense qu'ils ne vérifient pas ça de façon automatique. Pour que ma commande passe, je n'ai pas utilisé mon compte habituel, j'ai utilisé l'option "Guest Checkout" avec une adresse de facturation et de livraison aux US, et j'ai commandé DEPUIS LES US sur l'apple store américain, cependant j'ai bien utilisé ma carte française et c'est passé sans soucis.

- J'ai pris l'option français dans le menus clavier, ce qui m'a permis d'avoir un clavier AZERTY français, seul le chargeur reste au format US.

- Mon contact la bas m'a envoyé le MacBok Pro par la poste américaine, le carton n'a pas été ouvert, le MacBook Pro a donc gardé son emballage d'origine, simplement on a enlevé les étiquettes Apple et on a déclaré 100 de valeur, en indiquant que le colis contenait des bouquins et des photos, et c'est passé comme une lettre à la poste, une semaine plus tard le MacBook Pro était chez moi !

- Dernier détail enfin, si vous n'êtes pas surs du délai de livraison, faites vous livrer dans une boutique UPS, en prévoyant une livraison avant votre arrivée. Ils gardent les colis, vous n'aurez plus qu'a aller le chercher une fois aux US...

;-)


----------



## Ugooo (4 Mai 2011)

On peut donc avoir un AZERTY!!! youpi! Par contre avec les autres parlant de qwerty canadien... C'est la loterie en fait?  Question bete personne na penser a acheter un Mac aux US et a le rapporter sous 14jours dans un applestore français a son retour pour un échange? ( voir même juste un remboursement avec du coup un benef, pour les plus tordus :s )


----------



## Yak is back (4 Mai 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> Question bete personne na penser a acheter un Mac aux US et a le rapporter sous 14jours dans un applestore français a son retour pour un échange? ( voir même juste un remboursement avec du coup un benef, pour les plus tordus :s )




Tu as fait un école de commerce toi 

J'ai idée que en plus de tordre le nez, il te rembourseront en euros, sur la base de la facture en $. donc pas de bénéfice


----------



## Ugooo (4 Mai 2011)

Yak is back a dit:


> Tu as fait un école de commerce toi
> 
> J'ai idée que en plus de tordre le nez, il te rembourseront en euros, sur la base de la facture en $. donc pas de bénéfice



Je parlais des plus tordus! (je ne m'incluais pas dedans ahah)
Par contre ça peut marcher pour echanger le clavier du coup non?


----------



## daffyb (4 Mai 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> Je parlais des plus tordus! (je ne m'incluais pas dedans ahah)
> Par contre ça peut marcher pour echanger le clavier du coup non?


J'ai franchement du mal à suivre ton raisonnement. En quoi Apple devrait t'échanger ton Mac ?? Ils ne sont absolument pas tenu de le faire.


----------



## Ugooo (4 Mai 2011)

daffyb a dit:


> J'ai franchement du mal à suivre ton raisonnement. En quoi Apple devrait t'échanger ton Mac ?? Ils ne sont absolument pas tenu de le faire.



Apple autorise un retour dans les 14 jours sans justification.
Ou un echange.

Je me demande juste si ça marche avec un mac acheté de lautre coté de l'atlantique!


----------



## daffyb (4 Mai 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> Apple autorise un retour dans les 14 jours sans justification.
> Ou un echange.
> 
> Je me demande juste si ça marche avec un mac acheté de lautre coté de l'atlantique!


ouais, ben voyons, à la limite (mais alors TRES grosse limite), un retour, mais certainement pas un échange ! c'est pas la même référence de toute façon...


----------



## Ugooo (4 Mai 2011)

Bah un échange est plus logique car un retour implique un remboursement.  Une entreprise cherche a vendre a la base.  Personne connait quelqu'un qui a tenté?


----------



## 8ightman (4 Mai 2011)

Oui mais un échange quand tu n'as pas de problèmes je vois pas pourquoi ils accepteraient? Sinon je pense qu'il y en aurait quelques un capables d'échanger leur Mac au bout de 14 jours pour avoir "Un Mac plus neuf de 14 jours"... ?


----------



## daffyb (4 Mai 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> Bah un échange est plus logique car un retour implique un remboursement.  Une entreprise cherche a vendre a la base.  Personne connait quelqu'un qui a tenté?



Bonjour Madame la vendeuse, je vous ramène 10 kg de patates, pourriez vous me donner en échange 10 kg de fraise. Merci


----------



## Ugooo (4 Mai 2011)

Ah ah c'est vrai que tourné comme ça...! Il peut tjs y avoir l'excuse du : quand je lai ouvert je le suis appercu que le clavier était qwerty! Excusez moi je suis teubé!


----------



## NightWalker (4 Mai 2011)

Ugooo  a dit:
			
		

> Apple autorise un retour dans les 14 jours sans justification.
> Ou un echange.
> 
> Je me demande juste si ça marche avec un mac acheté de lautre coté de l'atlantique!


Je ne pense que tu puisse effectuer cet échange, sur le plan comptable ça me semble difficile à justifier. Le cas est différent si la machine était en panne.



			
				 8ightman a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais un échange quand tu n'as pas de problèmes je vois pas pourquoi ils accepteraient? Sinon je pense qu'il y en aurait quelques un capables d'échanger leur Mac au bout de 14 jours pour avoir "Un Mac plus neuf de 14 jours"... ?


Tu seras étonné si je te dis que c'est possible avec Apple.  Tant que tu es dans la période des 14 jours, rien ne t'empêche de retourner ta machine. Même si elle marche impeccablement.


----------



## Ugooo (5 Mai 2011)

La garantie est internationale?
Si je me ramene a un apple store en disant que il ya eu une erreur et que je me suis fait livrer un clavier qwerty, ils vont voir la supercherie?


----------



## edd72 (5 Mai 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> Apart le ENTREE, ya quoi qui change? parce que je veux bien faire une concession la dessus si ya que ça:rateau:



Sur un Qwerty-US (et pas un QWERTY-UK) par rapport à un Azerty-FR, la touche entrée est un rectangle horizontal, il y a moins de touches sur sa ligne, la touche shift droite est plus petite et il y a plus de touches sur sa ligne. Bref, la coque est différente. Et avec un changement de coque (démontage complet du MBP) et de clavier, je pense qu'on chiffre plus que 150...
Ce sujet a déjà été abordé de nombreuses fois (avec images, etc.)


----------



## jub (5 Mai 2011)

j'ai utilisé le chat apple pour poser la question à propos des claviers, voila la réponse:



> Hi, my name is Nicole R. Welcome to Apple!
> Welcome to our Apple Online Store chat service! How may I assist you with your shopping?
> 
> Hi, I have a question about the MBP keyboard
> ...



j'ai ensuite appelé au 800-692-7753 et j'ai posé la meme question; je suis tombé sur un gars qui m'a dit que ce serait un clavier francais comme si je l'achetait a paris (j'ai bien insister sur savoir si c'était bien Azerty, il m'a dit oui).

donc voila, que penser lol


----------



## Ugooo (6 Mai 2011)

Le truc c'est qu'il faut un local store du coup, et qu'on sait pas les délais...
Mais c'est bon a savoir, merci du tuyau!


----------



## jub (6 Mai 2011)

j'ai rappelé et j'ai demandé à parlé à un mec de apple et pas un conseiller qui travaille a domicile. Il m'a certifié après avoir passé 10min à chercher l'info que si je commande un clavier français ça sera un Azerty français. (seulement le canada a encore des qwerty)


----------



## Ugooo (7 Mai 2011)

Du coup pour avoir un azerty il faut faire quoi? commander sur internet, par téléphone, ou dans un store?


----------



## jub (7 Mai 2011)

simplement commander sur l'apple store online en prenant l'option french keyboard


----------



## Llyod (7 Mai 2011)

Je suis vraiment sceptique que l'on puisse avoir un clavier Azerty, car si c'est possible, pourquoi on se fait chier à acheter en France alors que l'on peux l'avoir bien moins chère aux States 

Wait & See


----------



## daffyb (8 Mai 2011)

Peut être parce que c'est vachement plus compliqué, que normalement il faut payer la TVA, que le $ n'est pas toujours aussi bas...


----------



## Le Mascou (9 Mai 2011)

Et bien j'ai la réponse concrète et exacte : je suis allé dans un Apple Store à Toronto (*Canada*) et je confirme que si vous commandez au canada (Apple Store, Online, tel, ...) le clavier french, vous aurez un clavier *QWERTY accentué*.

Je suis allé dans un Apple Store à Buffalo (*Etats-Unis*) et l'option french keyboard vous permet d'avoir un vrai clavier *AZERTY*, exactement les mêmes qu'en France.

Il vous faut donc absoulement passer commande aux US, et vous n'aurez aucun soucis (déjà deux MacBook Pro achetés aux US, avec le vrai clavier azerty)


----------



## edd72 (9 Mai 2011)

Le Mascou a dit:


> Et bien j'ai la réponse concrète et exacte : je suis allé dans un Apple Store à Toronto (*Canada*) et je confirme que si vous commandez au canada (Apple Store, Online, tel, ...) le clavier french, vous aurez un clavier *QWERTY accentué*.



Ça, c'est plutôt logique.


----------



## DSG72 (11 Mai 2011)

E-Play a dit:


> Je re précise quelques détails :
> 
> - Il est impossible de commander une machine "francisée" dans un Apple Store. En tout cas la ou je me trouvais, le vendeur m'a bien expliqué qu'il fallait soit acheter les machines en stock (config de base, qwerty US) soit rien du tout.
> 
> ...



e-Play encore une question. Dans ta confirmation par email pour ton MBP tu as ceci :

KEYBOARD AND DOCUMENTATION	FZ065-0116	Keyboard/Users Guide-USO
COUNTRY KIT	065-0119	Country Kit

Ce qui correspond au clavier AZERTY français?

Merci d'avance,


----------



## TomLopez (11 Mai 2011)

oui moi c'est ce que j'ai :!*


----------



## DSG72 (12 Mai 2011)

Merci Tom. Ton MBP a déjà été expédie ?


----------



## TomLopez (12 Mai 2011)

Oui ça a été très rapide; commandé jeudi matin et arrivé à San Francisco lundi. J'ai eu une conf skype avec mon contact la bas et je te confirme que c'est bien un clavier azerty français. Tu peux dormir sur tes deux oreilles


----------



## DSG72 (12 Mai 2011)

Super merci Tom. Il est commandé j'attends qu'il soit expédié


----------



## TomLopez (18 Mai 2011)

Ca y est j'ai reçu mon MBP hier !! Il rocks à mort lol

Et aucun soucis avec les douanes. Une petite review à venir


----------



## romagen (18 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

Je pars au Canada samedi puis à San Francisco ou je compte faire des emplettes. Bref vu les cours des devises j'ai envie d'acheter un ipad 2 et un macbook pro cependant j'ai des doutes sur plusieurs points je m'explique:
- Si je ramène un ipad 2 et un macbook pro sans leurs emballages respectifs ai-je un risque de me faire taxer à la douane (sachant que j'aurai un autre ordi amené avec moi à la base pas un apple)? 
-En terme de compatibilité pourrais je mettre mon macbook pro en français au niveau de l'OS et des logiciels je parle? Même question pour l'ipad et son clavier virtuel est il switchable en azerty?
-Pour les macbook on m'a dit qu'on pouvait changer un clavier qwerty en azerty gratuitement quand ils sont sous garanties est ce vrai? sinon quel est le coût?
-Enfin, au niveau des garanties de bases pour l'ipad et le mac seront ils couverts une fois en France?

Beaucoup de questions mais j'ai pas envie d'investir pour rien
Merci d'avance pour les réponses


----------



## edd72 (18 Mai 2011)

romagen a dit:


> - Si je ramène un ipad 2 et un macbook pro sans leurs emballages respectifs ai-je un risque de me faire taxer à la douane (sachant que j'aurai un autre ordi amené avec moi à la base pas un apple)?



Oui, c'est à toi de prouver que tu ne l'as pas acheté sur place (on doit voyager avec la facture), pas le contraire.



romagen a dit:


> -En terme de compatibilité pourrais je mettre mon macbook pro en français au niveau de l'OS et des logiciels je parle?



Oui.



romagen a dit:


> -Pour les macbook on m'a dit qu'on pouvait changer un clavier qwerty en azerty gratuitement quand ils sont sous garanties est ce vrai? sinon quel est le coût?



Non. Pourquoi Apple ferait-il ça?? Tu choisis ton clavier à l'achat.



romagen a dit:


> -Enfin, au niveau des garanties de bases pour le mac seront ils couverts une fois en France?



Oui, pour les portables.


----------



## romagen (18 Mai 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> Oui, c'est à toi de prouver que tu ne l'as pas acheté sur place (on doit voyager avec la facture), pas le contraire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Concernant le fait de voyager avec les factures je comprends bien que légalement ce soit indiscutable...mais dans la pratique les douaniers sont ils vraiment intransigeant dans ce type de situation?

Pour le changement de clavier qwerty en azerty j'ai un ami qui a acheté le sien en Irlande donc clavier qwerty et qui l'a fait changer en azerty en france en le passant sous garantie pretextant un problème de frappe sur son clavier et ça a marché.


----------



## edd72 (18 Mai 2011)

Sans facture, la douane part du principe que le matériel est neuf, estime la valeur de la marchandise et applique la taxe en conséquence. Après, tu peux passer entre les mailles du filet (pas de contrôle, douaniers gentils qui te croient... mais bon, faut pas les croire plus bêtes qu'ils ne sont, ils ont l'habitude et si tu as un passeport français, un ordi avec un clavier quebecquois et que tu reviens du Canada...)

Si tu prétextes un clavier défectueux pour le faire changer, c'est autre chose... Ca ne va pas de soit contrairement à ce que tu indiquais ("on m'a dit qu'on pouvait changer un clavier qwerty en azerty gratuitement quand ils sont sous garanties").
S'il est effectivement défectueux et s'il faut le changer intégralement, pourquoi pas le remplacer par un AZERTY effectivement. Encore, faut-il qu'il soit défectueux et que la solution soit le remplacement complet.


----------



## marvel63 (18 Mai 2011)

romagen a dit:


> Concernant le fait de voyager avec les factures je comprends bien que légalement ce soit indiscutable...mais dans la pratique les douaniers sont ils vraiment intransigeant dans ce type de situation?



J'ai passé à JFK un iPad dans mon bagage cabine (sorti devant la douanière de son emballage que j'avais déjà ouvert) l'année dernière au mois d'avril, période où il n'était sorti qu'aux US.

Au contrôle la douanière m'a regardé avec un sourire en coin et m'a annoncé en gros "amusez vous bien avec votre joujou"... A coté de ça c'est sûr qu'elle m'a fait ch... pour retirer mes pompes !

Côté douane "sortante", je pense qu'ils s'en foutent. J'ai payé la TVA chez eux, j'ai la facture donc no problem.
Et à l'arrivée il n'y a pas de contrôle des bagages cabine.


----------



## NightWalker (18 Mai 2011)

marvel63 a dit:


> *Côté douane "sortante"*, je pense qu'ils s'en foutent. J'ai payé la TVA chez eux, j'ai la facture donc no problem.
> Et à l'arrivée il n'y a pas de contrôle des bagages cabine.



C'est exactement ça... à l'arrivée, ces produits sont considérés comme produits d'importation.
Ils doivent donc "normalement" respecter les conditions douanières.


----------



## romagen (18 Mai 2011)

marvel63 a dit:


> J'ai passé à JFK un iPad dans mon bagage cabine (sorti devant la douanière de son emballage que j'avais déjà ouvert) l'année dernière au mois d'avril, période où il n'était sorti qu'aux US.
> 
> Au contrôle la douanière m'a regardé avec un sourire en coin et m'a annoncé en gros "amusez vous bien avec votre joujou"... A coté de ça c'est sûr qu'elle m'a fait ch... pour retirer mes pompes !
> 
> ...


 
Tu sous entend que je risque un contrôle douane aux US et non en arrivant en France pour m'appliquer la TVA...après je me doute bien que IPAD + Macbook Pro ça fait un peu gros à faire passer aux douaniers. Par contre pour le coup de pas de contrôle bagage cabine à l'arrivée je vois pas pourquoi...

Enfin merci pour les infos


----------



## edd72 (18 Mai 2011)

Si contrôle de douane pour application des taxes il y a, c'est bien en France (import). 
Le contrôle aux USA ayant un but tout autre (armes, drogue, etc.).

A la sortie de l'aéroport en France, quand tu as récupéré tes bagages en soute, tu peux bien sûr être contrôlé (bagages à main + bagages en soute donc). Ces contrôles semblent rares mais c'est le principe (après il y a peut être des signalements, ou que sais-je).

Bref, il y a toujours un risque, à prendre ou non.


----------



## romagen (18 Mai 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> Si contrôle de douane pour application des taxes il y a, c'est bien en France (import).
> Le contrôle aux USA ayant un but tout autre (armes, drogue, etc.).
> 
> A la sortie de l'aéroport en France, quand tu as récupéré tes bagages en soute, tu peux bien sûr être contrôlé (bagages à main + bagages en soute donc). Ces contrôles semblent rares mais c'est le principe (après il y a peut être des signalements, ou que sais-je).
> ...


 
Tout à fait il y a forcément un risque à prendre. Je verrais bien sur place suivant mon état d'esprit du moment.
En tout cas merci pour les infos


----------



## DSG72 (19 Mai 2011)

romagen a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je pars au Canada samedi puis à San Francisco ou je compte faire des emplettes. Bref vu les cours des devises j'ai envie d'acheter un ipad 2 et un macbook pro cependant j'ai des doutes sur plusieurs points je m'explique:
> - Si je ramène un ipad 2 et un macbook pro sans leurs emballages respectifs ai-je un risque de me faire taxer à la douane (sachant que j'aurai un autre ordi amené avec moi à la base pas un apple)?
> ...



Je confirme qu'en passant par l'Apple store on line le clavier AZERTY french est bel est bien le clavier français! Bonne commande


----------



## ketchup.heinz (22 Juin 2011)

hello à tous, merci pour vos infos.
je suis actuellement à nyc pour 10jours.
je souhaite donc commander un macbook avec le clavier french (azerty).
comment fait-on pour se faire livrer le mac à une adresse américaine qui n'est pas à son nom ?
je vais payer avec ma carte bleue française, est-ce que je peux le faire livrer au nom de la personne chez qui je suis ? ou bien je la fait livrer à mon nom en changeant le nom de la boite aux lettres ?
Par quel transporteur cela arrive? si je ne suis pas là, je me demande comment je peux aller le récuperer.
est-ce plus simple de se faire livrer dans un "relais" et aller retirer le colis avec son passeport ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses!


----------



## TomLopez (22 Juin 2011)

ketchup.heinz a dit:


> hello à tous, merci pour vos infos.
> je suis actuellement à nyc pour 10jours.
> je souhaite donc commander un macbook avec le clavier french (azerty).
> comment fait-on pour se faire livrer le mac à une adresse américaine qui n'est pas à son nom ?
> ...



Tu fais livrer chez la personne/hotel ou tu loges. Pas de pb pr le paiement par CB fr
Normalement Fedex aux USA
La livraison en relais n'est pas proposée par Apple


----------



## Néoto (22 Juin 2011)

Dépêche toi de commander quand même... les macs sont expédiés sous 3 jours depuis la *Chine* (Pas d'Azerty en stock aux USA, pas d'expédition 24h et pas livraison de livraison en 48h donc), et puis il faut le temps de la livraison Chine-USA... 5 à 10 jours donc entre la commande et la livraison. Si tu es la pour 10 jours, fais gaffe donc. Si jamais, pour 15 dollars, tu peux avoir une livraison plus rapide depuis la Chine.


----------



## ketchup.heinz (23 Juin 2011)

merci du tuyau, je vais vite commander. Cependant, une chose reste pas claire : je dois donner le nom de la personne chez qui je fais livrer, ou bien mon nom à son adresse? comment le mec va faire pour me trouver si mon nom correspond à aucun nom des boites aux lettres par exemple. 
est-ce que le transporteur te prévient précisément quand il va passer ? car je vais pas pouvoir rester 3 jours sur place à attendre le colis (je suis en vacances quand même !) et si je rate cette première livraison, comment aller chercher le colis d'une adresse qui n'est pas la mienne ?

désolé pour toutes ces questions précises, je suis pas du genre à me lancer sans tout savoir pour un achat de cette importance !!! je veux pas me foirer.

merci!


----------



## elamapi (23 Juin 2011)

J'imagine que tu ne fais pas livrer chez un parfait inconnue, donc tu donnes son nom  comme ça, pas de soucis.

C'est pas différent de la france hein, de ce coté la.


----------



## nicorad (30 Juin 2011)

DSG72 a dit:


> Je confirme qu'en passant par l'Apple store on line le clavier AZERTY french est bel est bien le clavier français! Bonne commande



Salut DSG72, ou t'es tu fais livrer ton mac finalement? chez une connaissance aux usa?


----------



## DSG72 (30 Juin 2011)

A mon hôtel


----------



## nicorad (30 Juin 2011)

Ha oui, il faut etre sur de son coup quoi...ca me fait peur de faire comme cela...


----------



## Maxime63 (30 Juin 2011)

J'ai pas eu le temps de lire tout le post, mais il est possible d'acheter un MacBook (Pro) avec un clavier azerty dans un Apple Store physique. J'ai failli le faire il y a quelques mois à l'Apple Store de la 5eme av à New York. Il suffit d'acheter l'ordi et de demander un changement de clavier (extra 99$+tax), c'est fait sous 48h on m'avait dit 

Max


----------



## Tihockey (18 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je suis dans la même situation que vous, je pars aux USA lundi prochain et j'aimerai me ramener un MBP 13", seulement je ne sais pas comment faire pour la livraison à un hotel (Hilton San Fransisco). 
Je ne sais pas quelles informations entrer dans les paramètres pour la livraison étant donné qu'il faut que le colis soit signer par le receveur... 

Je suis assez perdu.. 

En espérant que ceux qui ont déjà tenter l'expérience pourront m'aider  .


----------



## edd72 (19 Juillet 2011)

Maxime63 a dit:


> J'ai pas eu le temps de lire tout le post, mais il est possible d'acheter un MacBook (Pro) avec un clavier azerty dans un Apple Store physique. J'ai failli le faire il y a quelques mois à l'Apple Store de la 5eme av à New York. Il suffit d'acheter l'ordi et de demander un changement de clavier (extra 99$+tax), c'est fait sous 48h on m'avait dit
> 
> Max



99$ c'est pas cher, ça m'étonne un peu vu qu'il faut changer la coque, ils ont des coques en stock non-US d'avance? (parceque le découpage de la coque US pour les touches est bien particulier -même le clavier UK a le même découpage que le FR-). Ou alors, ils se contentent de changer les touches et de mettre celles qu'ils ne peuvent pas caser à leur place dans les places restantes? (ce serait gros quand même).
Bref, à valider, si quelqu'un a fait un changement après coup dans un store US.


----------



## Tihockey (20 Juillet 2011)

Personne pour m'aider ?


----------



## TomLopez (21 Juillet 2011)

Tu fais comme tu as dit à savoir une livraison à l'hotel que tu auras prévenu de l'arrivée d'un colis à ton attention.

Il sera receptionné par un concierge puis te sera transmis ensuite c'est pas plus compliqué


----------



## bichonnet (21 Juillet 2011)

Si tu n as pas besoin d un mac customisé, tu peux aller le chercher directement dans un appstore...j ai un ami qui m a ramené mon mac book pro 13'...il est nickel et le clavier qwerty, on s y fait vite même qu´on peut facilement trouver les accents par raccourci clavier


----------



## FunKyF (25 Juillet 2011)

Hello,

J'ai un amis qui part aux states cet été.
Je vais donc le faire passer par le store online pour avoir mon clavier azerty. 
Quelqu'un a testé l'option de livraison à 10$ 2- 3 jours guarantis ?
Car mon amis ne sera pas dans le même hotel tout son séjour. Il ne réserve que l'hotel de son arrivée


----------



## ali banana (26 Juillet 2011)

FunkyF,  C'est mort, les configs personnalisées viennent direct de Chine. Compte une à deux semaines de livraison.


----------



## RomainPa (26 Juillet 2011)

ali banana a dit:


> FunkyF,  C'est mort, les configs personnalisées viennent direct de Chine. Compte une à deux semaines de livraison.



Sauf s'il le commande 2 semaines avant (c'est ce que je vais faire, perso)


----------



## FunKyF (26 Juillet 2011)

Quand vas tu le faire Romainpa ? Debut septembre pour ma part.

Je pense que je vais essayer cette pirouette aussi, et essayer de negocier avec l'hotel pour qu'il soit stocké par leur soin au cas ou ca arrive avant.. Et prier tres fort pour que ca arrive pas apres.. :hein:


----------



## RomainPa (26 Juillet 2011)

FunKyF a dit:


> Quand vas tu le faire Romainpa ? Debut septembre pour ma part.
> 
> Je pense que je vais essayer cette pirouette aussi, et essayer de negocier avec l'hotel pour qu'il soit stocké par leur soin au cas ou ca arrive avant.. Et prier tres fort pour que ca arrive pas apres.. :hein:




Fin aout. Je suis à SF pour 3 jours, vers le 25, dans un appartement réservé sur internet. J'ai contacté le proprio, il accepte de recevoir mon colis avant que j'arrive. Je vais commander le mac vers la semaine prochaine, soit le 4 ou 5 aout.

S'il met 1 à 2 semaines pour être livré, il sera reçu vers le 15 aout. Je prends une marge, je préfère.


----------



## FunKyF (26 Juillet 2011)

Tiens nous au courant sur la date de réception 

Mon ami ne sera que du 8 au 10 à Vegas. J'espere vraiment que l'hôtel acceptera de réceptionner le paquet avant sinon je pourrai pas prendre de risques


----------



## RomainPa (27 Juillet 2011)

Est ce qu'il y en a qui ont eu des problèmes de refus de paiement sur le store US en payant avec une Visa, Mastercard ou AMEX française ?

Que faut-il mettre comme adresse de facturation ?
1.L'adresse et nom de la personne qui va réceptionner le colis (donc même chose que la l'adresse de livraison) ou bien 
2. son nom (pour avoir le même que sur la carte de paiement) avec l'adresse US de livraison ?


----------



## flotow (27 Juillet 2011)

Il faut une adresse de facturation Américaine (et qui doit être la même que celle qui correspond à ta CB). Donc ta carte FR ne passe pas sur l'AS en ligne Américain.


----------



## RomainPa (27 Juillet 2011)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Il faut une adresse de facturation Américaine (et qui doit être la même que celle qui correspond à ta CB). Donc ta carte FR ne passe pas sur l'AS en ligne Américain.



Pourtant certains y sont arrivés avec une carte FR, et une adresse FR de la carte bancaire.


----------



## flotow (27 Juillet 2011)

RomainPa a dit:


> Pourtant certains y sont arrivés avec une carte FR, et une adresse FR de la carte bancaire.


ben moi pas 
Par contre, tu achetes une (ou plusieurs) Apple Gift Card et tu n'as plus de problèmes. Après, il faut peut être l'acheter sur place pour l'avoir en $.


----------



## ali banana (27 Juillet 2011)

Pour info, j'ai acheté sur le store américain avec ma carte française sans problème. C'était fin 2009, cela a peut être changé depuis.


----------



## RomainPa (27 Juillet 2011)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> ben moi pas
> Par contre, tu achetes une (ou plusieurs) Apple Gift Card et tu n'as plus de problèmes. Après, il faut peut être l'acheter sur place pour l'avoir en $.



Mastercard ou visa?


----------



## flotow (28 Juillet 2011)

Visa.


----------



## RomainPa (28 Juillet 2011)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Visa.




Surement pour ça, Mastercard serait peut être plus souple...


----------



## flotow (28 Juillet 2011)

En fait tu n'as pas la possibilité de changer le pays de facturation sur l'AS.
Je dirais néanmoins que si tu remplis l'adresse de facturation "normalement" avec ton adresse FR (sauf le pays), tu devrais pouvoir t'en sortir, même avec une Visa. Moi j'ai eu une erreur.
Après, j'ai quand même réussi à m'en sortir donc finalement, ce n'est pas tellement grave 

P.S : je ne compte pas changer de CB juste parce que ça fonctionne mieux sur l'AS US


----------



## RomainPa (28 Juillet 2011)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Après, j'ai quand même réussi à m'en sortir donc finalement, ce n'est pas tellement grave



Tu as eu un rejet directement à la commande ?
J'essaierais dans l'ordre:
1. Mon nom adresse FR dans l'adresse de facturation
2. Nom et adresse US idem que livraison en rajoutant mon nom.

Comment t'en es tu sorti ?


----------



## flotow (28 Juillet 2011)

Je m'en suis sorti avec une Apple Gift Card.
Le pays est bloqué, donc quand tu vas rentrer tes infos, tu peux tout rentrer sauf&#8230; le pays. Après, ça dépend si ta Apple/banque vérifie cette donnée (apparemment oui&#8230.
Et comme Apple vérifie que l'adresse de facturation est identique à celle qui est effectivement liée à ta carte&#8230; tu ne peux pas remplir avec l'adresse US (de ce que j'ai compris).

Après, je n'ai pas passé très longtemps à essayer. J'ai appelé l'AS en ligne et je suis allé acheter l'Apple Gift Card dans l'AS le plus proche avant de commander.


----------



## Gaspard31 (10 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

Voilà ce qu'il s'est passé pour moi.. Je suis allé dans deux Apple Store, un à Boston où ils m'ont dit qu'il était impossible d'acheter un clavier AZERTY directement là bas et l'autre à New York ( 5ième Avenue ) où il m'ont dit qu'ils en avaient pas pour le moment ... ils doivent donc en avoir de temps en temps.

J'ai donc décider de commander sur l'Apple Store US. J'ai rentré l'adresse de mon hôtel comme adresse de livraison et de facturation. Au moment de commander j'ai eu un problème "Payment Authorization failed". Ce problème a été réglé en appelant ma banque. J'ai sélectionné l'option clavier Français. J'ai reçu donc à mon hôtel un Macbook avec un clavier AZERTY comme on peut l'acheter en france !

En commandant donc en ligne sur l'Apple Store US je n'ai eu donc aucun problème, j'ai bien reçu mon Macbook au moment indiqué ( un jour avant à vrai dire  ) et il n'y a eu aucun problème, le livreur ( FED-EX ) l'a laissé à la réception de mon hôtel !

J'espère que tout cela vous aidera !


----------



## FunKyF (11 Août 2011)

Merci pour ce retour !

Quelle est ta banque ? qu'est ce que tu leur a demandé ?

Combien de temps il s'est passé entre te commande online et la reception ?


----------



## Gaspard31 (12 Août 2011)

FunKyF a dit:


> Merci pour ce retour !
> 
> Quelle est ta banque ? qu'est ce que tu leur a demandé ?
> 
> Combien de temps il s'est passé entre te commande online et la reception ?



Ma banque est la Société Générale. J'ai envoyé un mail à mon conseiller clientèle en lui disant que j'arrivais pas à faire une commande en dollars sur internet et il a réglé tout cela dans l'heure ( à mon avis problème de limite de paiement avec devise étrangère ).

Il y a une semaine. Je te conseille de prendre l'option ( pour 15$ ) où les dates sont garanties et tu as une fourchette de trois jours ( samedi et dimanche exclus ).


----------



## Jad64 (24 Novembre 2011)

Bonjours, j'ai commander un macbook air 13 pouces des Etats Unis et je voudrai savoir a quoi correspond ''Apple Keyboard & UG for AOS FZ065-0433	KEYBOARD/USER'S GUIDE-USO'' Merci de me repondre rapidement merci


----------



## papau (11 Mai 2012)

bonjour ,  j'imagine que depuis le temps vous avez recu votre mac Air, est ce que Apple Keyboard & UG for AOS  FZ065-0433  KEYBOARD/USER'S GUIDE-USO

 correspond bien a un clavier AZERTY ?

parce que lorsque j'ai recu l'order acknoledgement il y avait bien indique "french keyboard" , par contre la facture indique Apple Keyboard & UG for AOS  FZ065-0433  KEYBOARD/USER'S GUIDE-USO ...

merci.


----------

